# which switch breakout boards would be right for this pedal?



## Allthumbs (May 15, 2019)

This isn't a pcb from here but while I wait on some things I figure I can fix some mistakes I made on previous builds.  This is a Voxy Brown (Galileo V1).  I know the board is done pretty well, my fault is n the switch wiring.  I think think using proper breakout boards will  help me clean it up and get it right.

Not sure if this is allowed here.  happy to delete it


----------



## Robert (May 15, 2019)

You could do that with two of the standard 3PDT adapter boards, it'd be fairly easy.








						3PDT Breakout Board - PedalPCB.com
					

Basic grounding input bypass 3PDT breakout board




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Allthumbs (May 15, 2019)

awesome, thanks so much.  I reckon I'd still need to connect the two center lugs?


----------



## Robert (May 15, 2019)

Connect the In/Out from each side of the PCB to the In/Out of the respective 3PDT board.
Connect the orange wire from each LED to the respective SW pad on the 3PDT board.
Connect the GND of each 3PDT board to one of the GND pads on the PCB.

Input jack goes to the left (unmarked) pad on the *left* 3PDT board.
Output jack goes to the right (unmarked) pad on the *right* 3PDT board.

Connect the two 3PDT boards together with the remaining two unmarked pads of the two 3PDT boards.


----------



## Allthumbs (May 15, 2019)

thanks so much, a huge help


----------



## Allthumbs (May 26, 2019)

well thanks for the help, halfway fixed but seems I have something else wrong here.  passes signal on boost side although noisily, drive side is dead.  I was sloppier when I did this board so no telling what I did. 

and moving forward


----------

